# Emglo 1 1/2HP compressor and Do It Jig Mold



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Used Emglo 1 1/2 HP portable air compressor, has small hole in lower air tank, everything else works as it should.
$50 call or text 330 313 0640, North Canton, Stark County 

Do-It Banana Jig Mold, 1/4 and 3/8 oz, will list as used but looks new to me, $15


----------

